# Musky spinner ?



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Can someone plz tell me what size beads and trebles r used on inline musky spinners.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

3/0 or 5/0 are popular treble sizes. Mepps Giant Killers are 5/0 I believe. You should be able to check on their website.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use 5/0 at minimum to 8/0. I always use plated hooks when dressing. Bead question I don't understand.
The main thing I do on beads is to put 3 mm glass bead under clevis for bearing. If I was to make body
from beads would do a double taper with big bead in middle, tapering to both ends with smaller beads.
Your blade will be #6 or bigger.


----------

